# What Rubicon owner think of Zilla tires



## YAAMULE (Feb 14, 2012)

Need to know what Rubicon onwers think of Zilla tires, looking to change tires soon Vampires not to good in Gumbo Mud where I ride and Hunt, if water in trail they fine . Thanks for the feed back:beat:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

please search before posting. welcome to the forum though

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5344


----------

